# repaint bei canvas aufrufen



## Sir_Steve (16. Apr 2004)

Grüße,

ich habe ein unschönes problem:
ich habe ein canvas in dem ich einen Kreis zeichnen will. Das mach ich mit der methode 

```
paint();
```

jetzt will ich die paint nochma aufrufen:



```
repaint();
```

Bevor ich paint aufrufe habe ich ein


```
System.out.println("PAINT");
```

erste zeile in paint lautet


```
System.out.println("aufgerufen");
```

Die erste Zeile ("PAINT") gibt er aus, aber dann geht er ned in die paint hinein da er "aufgerufen" nicht ausgibt.
Was muss ich tun, um die Methode aufzurufen?
Übrigens, die Paint Methode wird nichteinmal beim Initialisieren des Canvas aufgerufen...

danke, Steve!


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Apr 2004)

Die Methode heißt Component#paint (Graphics). Machst du das so?

d.h., die Klasse müsste so aussehen:

```
class XYZ extends Canvas
{
  public XYZ()
  {
    System.out.println ("PAINT");
    repaint();
  }
  public void paint (Graphics g)
  {
    System.out.println ("aufgerufen");
    //Zeichne Kreis mit g
  }
}
```


----------



## Sir_Steve (16. Apr 2004)

ne, inetwa so:


```
class XYZ extends Canvas
{
    public XYZ ()
    {
        this.setSize();
        //usw
    }

    public void paint(Graphics g)
    {
        System.out.println("Paint aufgerufen!");
        // kreis malen (ned mit drawoval sondern jeden punkt einzeln, ist aber wurst)
    }
}
```

und in einer anderen Klasse habe ich dann son XYZ als member und rufe dann mit


```
member.repaint();
```

die paint wieder auf. Aber ich bekomme kein einziges "Paint aufgerufen!"
obwohl ja beim initialisieren des canvas schon einmal paint aufgerufen werden sollte...

also, was ist falsche?

thx 4 help!


----------



## Sir_Steve (17. Apr 2004)

Okay... ich habe jetzt ein bissal in der API herumgestöbert und bin auf update gestoßen.
Aber ich kapiere update nicht ganz, wie funktioniert das.

Ich habe ein Canvas und will das updaten, also schreibe ich doch

```
MeinCanvas.update();
```
Dann bekommen ich aber "can not resolve symbol".
Ich schätze das hat mit Graphics g zu tun, aber das kann ich doch ned übergeben.
Also wie verwende ich diese Methode? 
Wenn ich das weiß glaube ich kann ich mein Problem lösen.

thx 4 help, Grüße Steve!


----------



## Beni (17. Apr 2004)

repaint ist schon richtig.

Ist das Canvas sichtbar? Paint wird vielleicht nur aufgerufen, falls eine Component sichtbar ist.

Poste doch mal den Code dieses Progs, damit man das ausprobieren kann. 

mfg Beni


----------



## Sir_Steve (17. Apr 2004)

Okay, hier der Code
Bitte nix zu den namen sagen... die sind ungut...
sollte aber versteh bar sein....


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.math.*;
import java.io.*; 
import java.lang.*;

//Diese Klasse ist quasi das Prog, sie hat die Main und startet das Programm
class Wendel
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		System.out.println("Programme wurde gestartet!");
		WendelTreppe Flo = new WendelTreppe();
	}	
}

//Das ist die grafische Oberfläche, in ihr ein Canvas in dem gemalt wird
class WendelTreppe extends Frame
{
	MainCanvas Flaeche;
	Maler Steve;

	public WendelTreppe()
	{
		System.out.println("Konstruktor des Frames aufgerufen!");
		this.setSize(640,480);
		this.setLocation(0,0);
		System.out.println("Canvas wird erzeugt!");
		this.Flaeche = new MainCanvas();
		this.setVisible(true);
		this.Steve = new Maler(this);
		System.out.println("Thread wird gestartet!");
		Steve.start();
	}	
}

//Das ist der Thread der alle 10 Millisekunden einen Punkt malt
class Maler extends Thread
{
	WendelTreppe MeineWendelTreppe;
	Punkt[] PDF = new Punkt[360];
	int time;
	
	public Maler (WendelTreppe DeineWendelTreppe)
	{
		System.out.println("Konstruktor des Threads aufgerufen!");
		this.MeineWendelTreppe = DeineWendelTreppe;	
		System.out.println("PDF anlegen!");
		for(int j = 0; j < 360; j++)
		{
			this.PDF[j] = new Punkt();	
					
		}
		this.time = 0;
	}
	
	public void run()
	{
		//7
		System.out.println("Run gestartet!");
		double x, y;
		double helpVar;
		while(true)
		{
			try
			{
				if(time == 360)
				{
					time = 0;
				}	
				System.out.println(time);
				helpVar = (this.time * Math.PI) / 180;
				x = Math.cos(helpVar);
				y = Math.sin(helpVar);
				System.out.println(x + " " + y);
				this.PDF[this.time].setX(x);
				this.PDF[this.time].setY(y);
				this.time ++;				
				for(int i = 0; i < 360; i ++)
				{
					this.MeineWendelTreppe.Flaeche.setPDF(this.PDF[i], i);
				}
				
				System.out.println("Zeichnen wird aufgerufen!");
				MeineWendelTreppe.Flaeche.zeichnen();
				
				sleep(1000);
			}
			catch(Exception e)
			{
				System.out.println(e);
			}	
		}
	}
}

class MainCanvas extends Canvas
{
	Punkt[] PDF = new Punkt[360];
	
	public MainCanvas()
	{
		System.out.println("Konstruktor des Canvas aufgerufen!");
		this.setSize(150,150);
		this.setLocation(0,0);
		this.setVisible(true);
	}	
	
	public void setPDF(Punkt point, int i)
	{
		this.PDF[i] = point;	
	}
	
	public void zeichnen()
	{
		System.out.println("Paint wird aufgerufen!");
		this.repaint();	
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		System.out.println("PAINT!");
		Color schwarz = new Color(0,0,0);
		g.setColor(schwarz);
		for(int i = 1; i <= 360; i++)
		{
			double x = (this.PDF[i].getX()) * 100;
			double y = (this.PDF[i].getY()) * 100;
			g.drawLine((int)x,(int)y, (int)x, (int)y); 	
		}
	}
}
```

die klasse Punkt hat einfach nur 3 werte (XYZ) und ein paar methoden die hier aber ned wichtig sind.
Grüße, Steve!


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Apr 2004)

Hallo Steve,

du hast folgendes im Konstruktor von WendelTreppe vergessen:

```
this.add (Flaeche);
```
Dann wird die Flaeche gezeichnet.

Da die Punkte PDF allerdings erst nach und nach initialisiert werden, wird in Zeile (nach der Änderung) 127 eine NullPointerException geworden:

```
double x = (this.PDF[i].getX()) * 100;//PDF[i] ist nicht initialisiert.
```

d.h. du musst die noch nicht initialisierten Punkte abfangen:

```
for(int i = 1; i <= 360; i++)
      {
         if (this.PDF[i] == null) break;
         double x = (this.PDF[i].getX()) * 100;
         double y = (this.PDF[i].getY()) * 100;
         g.drawLine((int)x,(int)y, (int)x, (int)y);
      }
```

Dann gibt es allerdings eine ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException. Die for-Schleife muss so aussehen:

```
for(int i = 0; i < 360; i++)
```

Jetzt wird, wenn auch sehr langsam (360 Sekunden = 6 Minuten!) etwas gezeichnet.

Übrigens wird der Kreis um den Nullpunkt des Koordinatensystems, also die linke obere Ecke des Fensters herum gezeichnet. Ist das Absicht?
Hier nochmal der ganze Code (ich habe dafür eine neue Klasse Punkt geschrieben)


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.math.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.lang.*;

//Diese Klasse ist quasi das Prog, sie hat die Main und startet das Programm
class Wendel
{
   public static void main(String[] args)
   {
      System.out.println("Programme wurde gestartet!");
      WendelTreppe Flo = new WendelTreppe();
   }
}

//Das ist die grafische Oberfläche, in ihr ein Canvas in dem gemalt wird
class WendelTreppe extends Frame
{
   MainCanvas Flaeche;
   Maler Steve;

   public WendelTreppe()
   {
      System.out.println("Konstruktor des Frames aufgerufen!");
      this.setSize(640,480);
      this.setLocation(0,0);
      System.out.println("Canvas wird erzeugt!");
      this.Flaeche = new MainCanvas();
      this.add (Flaeche);
      this.setVisible(true);
      this.Steve = new Maler(this);
      System.out.println("Thread wird gestartet!");
      Steve.start();
   }
}

//Das ist der Thread der alle 10 Millisekunden einen Punkt malt
class Maler extends Thread
{
   WendelTreppe MeineWendelTreppe;
   Punkt[] PDF = new Punkt[360];
   int time;

   public Maler (WendelTreppe DeineWendelTreppe)
   {
      System.out.println("Konstruktor des Threads aufgerufen!");
      this.MeineWendelTreppe = DeineWendelTreppe;
      System.out.println("PDF anlegen!");
      for(int j = 0; j < 360; j++)
      {
         this.PDF[j] = new Punkt();

      }
      this.time = 0;
   }

   public void run()
   {
      //7
      System.out.println("Run gestartet!");
      double x, y;
      double helpVar;
      while(true)
      {
         try
         {
            if(time == 360)
            {
               time = 0;
            }
            System.out.println(time);
            helpVar = (this.time * Math.PI) / 180;
            x = Math.cos(helpVar);
            y = Math.sin(helpVar);
            System.out.println(x + " " + y);
            this.PDF[this.time].setX(x);
            this.PDF[this.time].setY(y);
            this.time ++;
            for(int i = 0; i < 360; i ++)
            {
               this.MeineWendelTreppe.Flaeche.setPDF(this.PDF[i], i);
            }

            System.out.println("Zeichnen wird aufgerufen!");
            MeineWendelTreppe.Flaeche.zeichnen();

            sleep(1000);
         }
         catch(Exception e)
         {
            System.out.println(e);
         }
      }
   }
}

class MainCanvas extends Canvas
{
   Punkt[] PDF = new Punkt[360];

   public MainCanvas()
   {
      System.out.println("Konstruktor des Canvas aufgerufen!");
      this.setSize(150,150);
      this.setLocation(0,0);
      this.setVisible(true);
   }

   public void setPDF(Punkt point, int i)
   {
      this.PDF[i] = point;
   }

   public void zeichnen()
   {
      System.out.println("Paint wird aufgerufen!");
      this.repaint();
   }

   public void paint(Graphics g)
   {
      System.out.println("PAINT!");
      Color schwarz = new Color(0,0,0);
      g.setColor(schwarz);
      for(int i = 0; i < 360; i++)
      {
         if (PDF[i] == null) break;
         double x = (this.PDF[i].getX()) * 100;
         double y = (this.PDF[i].getY()) * 100;
         g.drawLine((int)x,(int)y, (int)x, (int)y);
      }
   }
}
class Punkt
{
  double x, y, z;
  void setX (double x){this.x = x;}
  void setY (double y){this.y = y;}
  void setZ (double z){this.z = z;}
  double getX(){return x;}
  double getY(){return y;}
  double getZ(){return z;}
}
```


----------



## Sir_Steve (17. Apr 2004)

wow, erstmals:  :toll: DANKE!  :toll: 

immer diese dummen fehler... mal vergesse ich actionlistener zu adden, jetzt adde ich das canvas ned...
naja okay.

nun, das mit links oben ist keine absicht aber kein problem, das krieg ich hin (ja wirklich) !
und das mit den 6 minuten ist auch falsch da anfangs 10 millisekunden vorgesehen waren sich das aber bei unzähligen test geändert hat...

sonst passt alles!

VIELEN VIELEN DANKE!!!


----------

